# Freemax Fraudulent Transaction



## Hooked (29/3/21)

I received notification from my bank of a credit card transaction from "@Freemax" for R350.

Since I hadn't used my card at all for a while, I immediately contacted FNB. Kudos to them in the way that they handled it. They cancelled my card while we were on the phone and within a week I had received a new card. Within two days the amount of R350 had been reversed.

It's really strange though. I've never had anything to do with Freemax; never bought any of their mods etc.

It's also strange that it was for such a small amount. Surely if a person is going to put through a fraudulent transaction they would put through a larger amount? Or was that just a test to see if I would notice it?

Another strange thing is why would the @ sign be in front of Freemax?

EDIT: After I had posted this, I noticed that "@FreeMax" was in blue - meaning that they are on the forum. @FreeMax I doubt that you had anything to do with this though, but perhaps you would like to respond?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (29/3/21)

Strange one hey. Have you every provided your credit card details to Freemax? If not, then I doubt they had anything to do with it. Possible that your card was breached and someone shopped online. FNB would need to investigate with the vendor. I had my card breached recently and the purchase was for online education in the US. 

Have you used your credit card at a Vapeshop recently?


----------



## Hooked (29/3/21)

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Strange one hey. Have you every provided your credit card details to Freemax? If not, then I doubt they had anything to do with it. Possible that your card was breached and someone shopped online. FNB would need to investigate with the vendor. I had my card breached recently and the purchase was for online education in the US.
> 
> Have you used your credit card at a Vapeshop recently?



@OnePowerfulCorsa Nope, I've never had anything to do with Freemax, nor have I purchased from a vape shop recently with my credit card - only EFT.


----------



## Hooked (29/3/21)

Hooked said:


> @OnePowerfulCorsa Nope, I've never had anything to do with Freemax, nor have I purchased from a vape shop recently with my credit card - only EFT.



EDIT:
@OnePowerfulCorsa Just realised that I recently clicked on a Freemax press release. I'll give the link to the site and you'll see the press release there. I am not going to click on it again! Perhaps they gained access to my computer, on which I HAD my card number saved. I've now removed that file and emptied the Recycle Bin, but I believe that the Recycle Bin can still be accessed, even if it's empty. 

https://vaping360.com/vape-news/


----------



## Grand Guru (30/3/21)

One way of getting rid of any trace of that file @Hooked is by filling your recycle bin with large files with the hope that your computer will write on top of it. You can restore the files later before emptying your bin once more... basically the only way of getting rid of a file is by writing on top of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Hooked (30/3/21)

Grand Guru said:


> One way of getting rid of any trace of that file @Hooked is by filling your recycle bin with large files with the hope that your computer will write on top of it. You can restore the files later before emptying your bin once more... basically the only way of getting rid of a file is by writing on top of it.



Interesting and useful tip, thanks @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

